# AFI, Chapman, NYU, FSU, UNCSA, UT Austin Deadlines December 1st



## Chris W (Nov 26, 2019)

Who's applying?

*December 1, 2019*

American Film Institute (AFI) - Cinematography
American Film Institute (AFI) - Directing
American Film Institute (AFI) - Editing
American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing
American Film Institute (AFI) - Screenwriting
Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (M.F.A.)
Florida State University - MFA in Production
Florida State University - MFA in Writing
NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing
NYU - Tisch Kanbar/Stern - MBA/MFA Dual Degree in Producing (Kanbar Deadline)
University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA
University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Creative Producing MFA
UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program
UT Austin - MFA program in Film and Media Production
Columbia is on the 3rd









						Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)
					

A list of MFA film school application deadlines updated for entry to the 2021 school year



					www.filmschool.org


----------

